# Accurate Boss Magnum 2 Speed B2-870 Reels



## Reel Alimony (Apr 25, 2008)

I am looking for a jigging reel and have heard that this reel provides a 6:1 retreive and also a 3:1 .. would like to use if off Orange beach reef fishing and out at the rigs for tuna etc. 

Does anyone have a ny comments or experience with the Accurate reels


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

None finer.


----------



## Reel Alimony (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks.. does anyone have a discounted source.. seems like unlike the Shimano's and Penn's, these reels are all being offered at the same price, no discount.. at $559 seems a little steep, but will still probably do the deal. One thing I do is always buy in pairs, I hate to have a buddy on the boat and not have available the same gear I am fishing with. If anyone knows of a source that offer some better pricing on the Accurate B2-870 2 speed please post


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

excellent performing reels but the round handle gets very annoying but can be changed out for a more ergonomic handle.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Smooth light and powerful, I have the single speed 665 Hboss reels and prefer them over just about anything for jigging.


----------



## bill1000 (Feb 5, 2008)

I own two 665ws and one 870. All great reels. Tremendous drag capacity and very smooth.

Bill1000


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Two two speeds on the hull truth for 499 each.....


----------

